# Mainstee River!



## smeags12345 (Mar 1, 2015)

Well since I can't fish paint creek I said I might as well go to Tippy dam! Went out to Mainstee for 2 days to do some fishing. First day we went for Browns and we got about 25 along with some bows. Second day we used spawn in the cougher below the dam and caught a few nice Steelies and Browns. Definitely different fishing then paint and it was super fun!


----------



## Syndicate (Jul 15, 2014)

Nice fish there tony! Yah paint is still gonna take some time to cool down.


----------



## smeags12345 (Mar 1, 2015)

Syndicate said:


> Nice fish there tony! Yah paint is still gonna take some time to cool down.


Thanks boss!


----------



## Syndicate (Jul 15, 2014)

You still up there or are you back?


----------



## smeags12345 (Mar 1, 2015)

Syndicate said:


> You still up there or are you back?


I've been back


----------



## Raylaser (Jan 29, 2015)

Nice looking fish!! Making me jealous, always enjoyed a trip to Tippy in the summertime!


----------



## Syndicate (Jul 15, 2014)

Yah I like going to the betsie too for fly fishing


----------



## Raylaser (Jan 29, 2015)

Hey Syndicate, you can't go wrong with any of those choices. Even when you don't catch fish it's still a great trip!


----------



## Syndicate (Jul 15, 2014)

Oh yah beautiful up there


----------



## Syndicate (Jul 15, 2014)

By the way what area do you live in?


----------



## Raylaser (Jan 29, 2015)

Toledo, but I'm originally from Detroit and grew-up fishing all over Michigan (and still do as often as I get the chance). Usually make it north a couple times in the early Fall to hit Huron and Michigan and a few rivers and streams too. Since I only get there on such a limited basis usually fish about 18 hours a day (I can always sleep when I get home, but can't get that kind of fishing at home, LOL)!

I fish the Raisin and Huron Rivers since they are close and I do much of my ice fishing in Michigan either in the Brighton area or in the Brooklyn area (Devil's, Wamplers etc.) Of course I love Lake Erie in the winter too!!


----------



## Syndicate (Jul 15, 2014)

That's cool man do you fish the Clinton at all?


----------



## Raylaser (Jan 29, 2015)

Not in about 30 years! I've been intrigued lately though by all the discussions I'm reading on these boards. Might get up there next spring to give it a whirl. There are a few good rivers in Ohio that are about the same distance for me to travel and they have a pretty decent Steelie run.


----------

